# Asus K72j



## Axel Schweiß (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

mein Nachbar besitzt ein Asus K72j mit einem Intel i3-350m. Er benötigt aber jetzt einen stärkeren Prozessor. Deshalb wollte ich fragen, ob es möglich wäre einen i3-390m in sein Notebook einzubauen? Also ob das mit der Kühlung hinhauen würde? Hab mal irgendwo gelesen, dass die Kühlung immer mit allen Prozessoren der Serie klarkommen würde, allerdings frage ich liebe bevor ich ihm sage er kann den i3-390m einbauen und dann überhitzt sein ganzes Notebook

Gruß


----------



## Eol_Ruin (30. Mai 2011)

Wegen 400MHz mehr die CPU tauschen ist definitiv sinnlos 
Wenn schon dann auf einen Quad wechseln - sofern das Board des Notebooks das unterstützt.


----------



## Axel Schweiß (30. Mai 2011)

im Prinzip hast du Recht, nur das es bei ihm wirklich darum geht das er die 2,6 mindestens braucht. Würde denn ein Quad von der Kühlung her klappen? Wenn ja wäre das natürlich super und die beste Lösung.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (31. Mai 2011)

Für was sind denn 2,66 GHz genug und 2,26GHz zu wenig 
Den Unterschied merkt man in Benchmarks - Bei Anwendungen eher selten - Bei Games gar nicht (da bremst sicher die Mobile-GPU)
Selbst für Video-Encoding wäre eine 18%ige Performance-Steigerung die Investition nicht wert.

Warum will er denn aufrüsten?


----------



## Axel Schweiß (31. Mai 2011)

Für irgendein Spiel, welches ist mir entfallen. Wenn es von der Kühlung her möglich wäre, würde er auch auf einen Quadcore aufrüsten.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (1. Juni 2011)

Es gibt KEIN Spiel das - mit dem gleichen CPU-Typ - mit 2,26 GHz nicht flüssig läuft und dann auf einmal mit 2,66 GHz perfekt! 
Um welches Spiel handelt es sich denn und wie sind die sonstigen Daten des Notebook.
Denn bei einem Notebook limitiert zu 95% immer die GPU.


----------



## Axel Schweiß (1. Juni 2011)

Welches Spiel es war weiß ich ja nichtmehr. Aber es ist ihm auch egal ob es nur auf den niedrigsten Einstellungen läuft, hauptsache es läuft überhaupt.

CPU: i3-350m
GPU: Ati Mobility Radeon HD 6470 
Ram: 4 gb


----------



## Eol_Ruin (2. Juni 2011)

Da bremst aber sicher die Grafikkarte und nicht die CPU.
Frag ihn mal welches Spiel er meint und mit welchen Einstellungen & Auflösung er spielen will.


----------



## Axel Schweiß (2. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

Dirt 3 mit allen Grafikeinstellung auf der niedrigsten Stufe und Auflösung 1600 x 900.

Gruß


----------



## Ezio (2. Juni 2011)

da limitiert mit Sicherheit die GPU


----------



## Axel Schweiß (2. Juni 2011)

Ok, schade. Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.


----------

